# Need Engine/Fuel Repair Suggestions



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a 30' Trojan Express with a '86 Chrysler\Ford 460 that shuts off when you try to give it fuel. It idles just fine for about 10 minutes then bogs down. Tts getting plenty air but I think its a problem with the fuel. I did a complete tune up, changed the fuel/water seperator, oil change and cleaned the flame arrester before the beginning of the season. Do anyone have any suggestions on what could be the problem.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

check your fuel pump pressure. it should be between 35-40 psi . 460ci engines are bad to vapor lock


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

how do you recommend testing it.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey guy,

you should be able to buy a fuel pump pressure gauge at the auto supply store you will need to puta "T" in the fuel line unless one comes with the gauge, start her up and see what she reads. 

does sound to me like you need to find a ford medium duty truck mechanic who likes to go fishing.....


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

do you have any in mind.

I was thinking about swapping out for a cummins or JD diesel in the off season but repair for those engines are costly and gas motors i could just get one from anywhere.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

JerryB said:


> does sound to me like you need to find a ford medium duty truck mechanic who likes to go fishing.....



That sounds like the best solution yet  

One question, does it suck the sides of the fuel line in at all, right before stalling?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

gwaud said:


> do you have any in mind.


Sorry the only ones i know are in Michigan, like me...


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

the fuel lines comming from the tank to the pump on the engine are copper. the only rubber line is coming from the pump to the carb. I'm going down this weekend to check for water. i'll drain the seperator and pump some out of the tank to see if its all fuel. Hopefully i'll have some good news after surf fishing tomorrow at ocean city.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

the problem was the little inline filter in the carb was clogged pretty bad. Thank you guys for your suggestions. MISTY GYPSY is back on plane


----------

